# 101 Cool Character Concepts



## I'm A Banana

I figure a list like this could be useful for those of us who need a break from what we usually play, or when we're asked to come up with a character and we want to add a bit of khismet to the thing.  No levels needed, but if you provide a monster race, provide it's ECL. The only other requirement is that it inspire some 'wow' element, such as Legolas in LotR, or Drizzit, or whatever other cool character you can remember from literature or otherwise, who did cool stuff and who you can emulate in D&D!

I'll start if off:

1) Dwarven Expert: He invented gunpowder, and it's military/mining uses are being explored. High Con likely (backfires hurt!) and Dex probably won't be bad (what with the throwing/shoting involved).

2) Elven Sorcerer specializing in Enchantment (e.g.: school focus, that's where most of his spells come from, etc...not in the wizardly sense of specialization). High Cha a must. Maybe substitute Telepath. He's a gettin'-it-on machine! 

3) Orcish Shaman: He's a tribal guy, but he packs a punch! Use the OA Shaman, or just use a Cleric of some natural things (like Destruction and Strength). Very focused and mystical.

4) Pale, emaciated bard who learns to raise armies of undead with his music (anybody got a Bard of the Undead PrC for this bad boy?)

BRING IT ON!


----------



## Kilmore

Glad I could rescue this thread for you.  ^_^

Rather than using my imagination for this, I'll just run down my characters for my current campaign.  I'm sure that will be a lot more interesting.

Not all of these are current.

PLAYER CHARACTERS
Nigel Starseeker:  Half Elf Fighter/ Wizard Refugee.  Wants to reconquer his homeland and become warlord of the east.  Has a tattooed head.

Timien Griffonmane:  Human Wild Mage/ Monk.  Enjoys business, meditation, painting, and beating people down.

Raldo Stormfoot:  Halfling Fighter.  The world's buffest halfling who is deadly with his _Pan of Frying_ .

Jumpin' Jack Jehosaphat:  Satyr Jester.  Further description not neccessary.

Enyago Silverstreak:  ?? Fighter.  Species unknown, looks like a freakish half elf.  Given magic dragon huntin' swords as a baby.  No idea why.

Lyus Sleyden:  Half Elf Rogue.  Two families developed gunpowder.  His family got squished by the other.  He acted as the group's "faceman".

NPC's:
Barnaby Karmuliken:  Human Fighter.  A big boy, he's a gentleman but he enjoys his revelry.

Azgar Taaginhof:  Human Lharasian horseman.  Barnaby's best friend, Azgar is prone to exaggeration, the Lharasians being an odd mixture between Mongols and Texans.

Tatara Somart:  Human Priestess of Death.  Her sect recognized the sanctity of death, and seeks to keep the dead dead unless the proper rituals are done.  She is decended from an ancient human culture that is reviled across the Empire.  Cursed so that anyone who she falls in love with dies.

Gina Atakares:  Half Elf Priestess of Hanky-Panky.  Worships Leathane, the goddess of love and granny offending.  She is also a werekitty.

Kristara Haleven:  Human Bard.  A naughty girl, she is usually the center of the party.  She is known by her popular song "Hump Like a Camel".

Feyannyha Lacourbeshay:  Half Elf Fighter.  A member of an all female fighting order, Fey is certifiably insane.  She's fine until something sets her off, then she goes nuts.


----------



## Drawmack

Race Unimportant; A guilt riddeled rogue who was forced into this path by being sold into apprenticeship by his wiz/sor parents at a young age. He hates the life he leads and is seeking out his parents for an explaination and possibly retribution. He carries a crystal ball that was in his belongings when he came to after 10 years of amnesia in the exact place he was 10 years before. (Catch: He found his partents, their spirits are in the crystal ball and they caused the amnesia to save his sanity)

A fallen paladin who has not the strength, but the great desire, to get back into his diety's good graces.

A vampire paladin (ECL +1). Think angel here. He was a paladin and in an epic battle was bitten by a vampire and turned into one but he continues the outlooks he had in life and feeds off of the blood of fallen enemies which makes holy battle of the utmost importance to him.


----------



## Wee Jas

> Race Unimportant; A guilt riddeled rogue who was forced into this path by being sold into apprenticeship by his wiz/sor parents at a young age. He hates the life he leads and is seeking out his parents for an explaination and possibly retribution. He carries a crystal ball that was in his belongings when he came to after 10 years of amnesia in the exact place he was 10 years before. (Catch: He found his partents, their spirits are in the crystal ball and they caused the amnesia to save his sanity)




And he should be 1st level too!  The players inventive character histoy should net him the crystal ball for free.. lol.  How many times have you seen someone try this? .. hahaa


----------



## Hummingbird

A halfling paladin who rides a war dog everywhere.

An elven barbarian.  Think mogli from Jungle Book.  His parents were killed by orcs when he was a child, and he had to learn to survive in the wilderness on his own.  Maybe he was raised by animals.

A pugilist.  A fighter who specializes in unarmed combat.  He doesn't do as much damage as a monk, but has a lot of feats to play with.

And my current character:  An elven wizard who was born mentally retarded (sorry, I know its not PC, but I couldn't think of another way to phrase it), but during the time of troubles he grew smarter but weaker (his STR and Int changed places)  He now has a 4 STR, and an 18 INT.

Thats all I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## Drawmack

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> And he should be 1st level too!  The players inventive character histoy should net him the crystal ball for free.. lol.  How many times have you seen someone try this? .. hahaa




Actually this was the backstory of drawmack the character from whom my on-line identity was taken. The parents being in the ball was done by the DM, I just put it there to give the DM something to play with. The player does not control the ball it is an NPC.


----------



## Magius del Cotto

Based off the Human Fighter(character types/class types):
The Weaponsmith looking to make the ultimate weapon (takes Mage levels later on to start making magic weapons)
The career soldier
------------------------
The Martyr/Defensive specialist (If you need a human shield, he's your man)
The Big Bad Fighter Dude/Offense Specialist (Offense oriented, ungodly ammount of attacks a round, basically your typical BBFD)
The Balancing act (tries to balance attack and defense)
------------------------
Others:
Carbon Copy Man (maxed out disguise skill with appropriate feats)
Dancer (bard, high dex, appropriate feats, maxed out perform (dance))

And, of course, there are innumerable other options that are entirely RP based.


----------



## the Jester

Er... I guess the numbering's gone out the window on this one!  

These are a couple of characters I've run or want to run.....

*Neverbear,* a dwarf ranger whose entire clan was killed while he was off ranging, for which he blames himself.  Wracked by terrible guilt, he's shaved off his beard and given up his name (according to the PH, dwarves borrow names from their ancestors; he no longer feels worthy of the one he once had).  LN alignment.

[i[This is the pc I play in a Warhammer FR setting 3e DnD game... he recently put on a helm of alignment change and became CE, though, so he's regrowing his beard, reclaimed his name, and lost the guilt.[/i]

*The Sarcastic Bard,* whose performance abilities include things like satire, insult, ethnic jokes, etc.  He's a half-elf who has always felt rejected by the world and by both human and elven culture.  _I finally got to play this guy in Angelsboi's game._

*The Gnomish Bullfighter,* a concept that inspires a very bold image in my mind.  I suppose he's another ranger, with favored enemy animals.  Have to do this one sometime, but I'm already playing a ranger.

*The Elven Monk with Trimmed Ears, whose sect shows their disconnect from their bodies and the physical world through self-mutilation: they trim their ears, at high levels perhaps remove fingers, etc.*


----------



## arwink

Yip, a kobold monk from an order sponsored by the Church of St Cuthbert.  Used as a unit to ferret out thieves guilds and miscreants in sewers, the brotherhood is stripped of individuality and taught to think of themselves as a unit ("we are all Yip").  A scattered few occasionally have force of will to think of themselves as individuals, or are granted the right by the church for extraordinary service...


----------



## pogre

My brother's current character:

32. *Quint* 
Human bard who sings dirty limericks and sea songs. Bosses around his companion Half-Orc who refers to as "Chiefy" all the time. Tells awesome stories about his involvement in a past war, especially about his scars.

I'm sure you know what movie inspired this PC


----------



## officeronin

Magius del Cotto said:
			
		

> *Based off the Human Fighter(character types/class types):
> The Weaponsmith looking to make the ultimate weapon (takes Mage levels later on to start making magic weapons)
> The career soldier
> ------------------------
> The Martyr/Defensive specialist (If you need a human shield, he's your man)
> The Big Bad Fighter Dude/Offense Specialist (Offense oriented, ungodly ammount of attacks a round, basically your typical BBFD)
> The Balancing act (tries to balance attack and defense)
> ------------------------
> Others:
> Carbon Copy Man (maxed out disguise skill with appropriate feats)
> Dancer (bard, high dex, appropriate feats, maxed out perform (dance))
> 
> And, of course, there are innumerable other options that are entirely RP based. *




Uhg.  Add the crowd controller (reach weapon with combat reflexes -- pursue improved trip/knockdown and the Ralix style out of Quintessential fighter) and the archer (cleric)

The cavalry guy isn't terrible, if you do a bunch of stuff outdoors...

OfficeRonin


----------



## incognito

Elvish Warlord: Chaotic Neutral.  High STR, and a short fuse.  Low CHA, and covered with scars.  Rules his underlings with an Iron fist.  Took the leadership feat does not worry about the penalties.  Wears dark brown, and green plate, and a Falchion, two-handed.


----------



## wolff96

A gnomish barbarian that has trained and rides a Dire Wolverine for a mount. They can both rage.  


A rogue with very high ranks in Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Disguise, and Forgery. He's the ultimate con artist. Kind of weasely and tries to avoid combat or talk his way out of every situation.


A dwarvish bard/loremaster whose specialty is telling really, really bad jokes...  Thanks, PC!


----------



## officeronin

The goblin rogue/ranger that hunts the PCs after they wipe out his tribe...  Throw in a hat of disguise, and let him stalk them through several months -- even through cities!

A bard with performance ranks in various adult industries.

Anyone remember the "Lost Druid" kit out of the Complete Druid?  Your grove had been destroyed, and you now recieved necromancy spells (but lost some other stuff).  I played it as "Undead are just a progression of the natural order..."

How about the group of PCs that want to appear as heroes, without actually taking the risks!

OfficeRonin


----------



## Nail

#40) Will Stonehand:  A dwarven fighter with a severely reduced intellegence, due to a nasty blow to the head a few years ago.  Likes to mumble on about "crushing the hobgoblins", and has become enamored with the idea of using the "pincher movement" to attack enemies.  Easily distracted, especially during the crucial role-playing scenes...

#41) Talya Wyvermere: A half-elf wererat, in love with one of the PCs recuring nemesis'.  She's not bad...she's just drawn that way.

#42) A dryad bard/rogue, tied to one of the great oaks in the central park of a moderately-sized city.  She runs one of the two city thieves guild.  Her guild specializes in political intrigue.

#43) You.   I mean it: *You*.  How would you deal with adventuring for a _living_?  Start with a level of _Commoner_, you fool...then try it.


----------



## Moe Ronalds

A rogue from an extremely backwater town that had no knowledge of or exposure to magic outside what they gained through legends. The rogue is a charlatan who came to the conclusion that magic is all sleight of hand. Uses alchemical substances and great performances to appear to be casting spells. May also have handle animal to rear a hawk "familiar". 


A [insert barbaric race here] raised by paladins, who hears the call and has great desire to be one, but is still struggling to meet the alignment qualifications perfectly, and until then has to take levels of fighter or similar class.

Awakened monkey (ecl 2?) with levels of sorcerer/wizard

Gnomish pirate with high charisma that dresses in a bright purple pirate's outfit, obviously made for a much larger creature.

Ogre (ecl 8?) gunslinger (-2 dex is a bit of a problem but what ya can't shoot you can always smash.)

A villain I once came up with: A necromancer/rogue/fighter with boots of flying and great skill with a rapier who dresses like peter pan who, for one reason or another, can't die of old age. After seeing everything he's ever loved whither away and die, he's been driven to insanity. He flies through the sky, looking for children with open windows. He then steals the children, and uses them for his necromantic experiments.


----------



## Drawmack

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> A villain I once came up with: A necromancer/rogue/fighter with boots of flying and great skill with a rapier who dresses like peter pan who, for one reason or another, can't die of old age. After seeing everything he's ever loved whither away and die, he's been driven to insanity. He flies through the sky, looking for children with open windows. He then steals the children, and uses them for his necromantic experiments.




consider this one yoinked


----------



## Moe Ronalds

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> 
> consider this one yoinked *




Just don't use it for nefarious dark magic.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

A mysterious masked avenger, master of witty repartee and elegant swordplay. Quote: "I'll start with my left hand and see if you warrant my right!"

A focused, sneaky burglar type, who slowly develops a belief in the cause of good and becomes a champion of the people.

A wizard with a speech impediment (think Raistlin).

Anyone who fights with two weapons.


----------



## Tyrant

Im personally fond of my latest creation - a halforc transmuter with good str and con scores and the toughness feat. Yes the intelligence penalty is tough, but with the other combo I pity the person who thinks he's an easy target. Besides, he'll NEVER get targeted as being a spellcaster (well, until its too late)

Eric


----------



## zyzzyr

My latest character:

Targ/Tendal, half-orc wiz1/ftr2/bbnX:

I was an orphan in my orc tribe - my mother was a human prisoner who subsequently died, and my father murdered in a quarrel.  At the age of 7 my tribe was raided by a human army.  I was captured an carried far away.  I was eventually released into the custody of a human wizard, within a large city.  For years he trained me to be a wizard, but I just wasn't that good at it.  I do not know exactly what happened, but he did get into frequent arguments with the military sergeant, who eventually took me away from the wizard when I was 18.  For 3 years I was in the military, perhaps, I guessed, being trained to attack my own people - whom I had now come to recognize as evil, barbaric people.  The surprise, I assumed, would be that I could cast an occasional spell.  On a mission into orc land, my troop was ambushed.  My superiors were immediately executed, and the orcs kept me around for some "fun".  I quickly fell into the rhythm of the orc tribe, and recalled all that I knew - this was the first time I had seen an orc tribe again.  Days wore on, and no soldiers came to rescue me.  I had to resort to my orc ways to survive, which I did.  I became disgusted with so-called "civilized" society, and joined the tribe.  Currently, I am aiming to exact revenge on the military men first, then the wizard who kidnapped me.  I overcompensate by being overwhelmingly orc-like, and am very devoted to Gruumsh, the orc god.


----------



## Fellwind

Hummingbird said:
			
		

> *And my current character:  An elven wizard who was born mentally retarded (sorry, I know its not PC, but I couldn't think of another way to phrase it), but during the time of troubles he grew smarter but weaker (his STR and Int changed places)  He now has a 4 STR, and an 18 INT. *




Sounds Flowers for Algernon ish.

Edit:  I just read that and realized that it sounded like I thought that was a bad thing.  I don't.  That was one of my favorite books.  I thought the character idea was really cool and offered an oportunity for great stories.


----------



## DarkSoldier

Keane Kominda, male tiefling Rog12: At first glance, he doesn't look too tough, but his real power lies in his ability to manipulate.  He's "the Boss" of the local underworld, and he makes it a point to ensure that nobody knows who he is.  To enhance the illusion, he poses as one of his own low-ladder flunkies, getting info and learning what the rest of the thugs think about the Boss.

A self-professed coward, he stays out of direct combat and sneak attacks while his bodyguards/friends/pet assassins fight for him.


----------



## Chun-tzu

A Centaur knight (this idea stolen from the Sega Genesis game, Shining Force). He might have been raised by a Paladin, or come from a society of Centaurs that has embraced the ways of civilization. For prestige classes specializing in mounted combat, this will need to be changed, as there's little point in a Centaur taking ranks in Ride or the Mounted Combat feat.

A D&D version of Iron Man. Use the new rules for intelligent magic items from Book of Eldritch Might III (intelligent items have levels, but you have to pump your own XP into them for them to level up; as they progress in levels, they gain spell-like abilities, special feats for items, weapon/armor pluses or special qualities, and so on). Create intelligent Full Plate Armor that develops a symbiotic relationship with a character. The armor's spell-like abilities are focused on buffing magic and anything power armor-like (Fly, Jump, Expeditious Retreat, Darkkvision, Bull's Strength, Tenser's Transformation, Mordenkainen's Sword...). The armor wearer might be a Fighter, or a Fighter/Spellcaster who specializes in enchanting armor, an Orc or other humanoid who you would not expect under the armor, a guy with a hideously scarred face who refuses to be seen without the armor, an Ironbound PrC (from Hammer & Helm, character specializing in heavy armor)...


----------



## the Jester

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> *AA D&D version of Iron Man. Use the new rules for intelligent magic items from Book of Eldritch Might III (intelligent items have levels, but you have to pump your own XP into them for them to level up; as they progress in levels, they gain spell-like abilities, special feats for items, weapon/armor pluses or special qualities, and so on). Create intelligent Full Plate Armor that develops a symbiotic relationship with a character. ... *




Years ago, my campaign had a period where the pcs adopted superhero identities, and one of them was Iron Dwarf.  He was a priest of technology, and he eventually made intelligent magical technological armor named Adam, which later still figured in my new campaign world's background.


----------



## Skullfyre

> *
> 1)A halfling paladin who rides a war dog everywhere.
> *
> Been there
> *
> 2) Elven Sorcerer specializing in Enchantment (e.g.: school focus, that's where most of his spells come from, etc...not in the wizardly sense of specialization). High Cha a must. Maybe substitute Telepath. He's a gettin'-it-on machine!
> *
> 
> Can't have a sorcerer as a specialist(unless house rules). Or unless he chooses nothing but spells and feats to focus on this.





I was once in a campaign where we all gained abilities to the X-men..
I got Nightcrawler's "Dimension door " ability was a ranger.. had a wonderful time with it.


----------



## Drawmack

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just don't use it for nefarious dark magic.   *




Okay so which one of my players are you?


----------



## thegreatbuddha

I always wanted to play an atheist cleric.  A charcter whose lack of belief in the gods is so utterly complete that it fuels his own abilities to cast divine spells (cleric class).  He would wander the lands, preaching out against the false gods, who feed off of our worship instead of allowing us to reach our full potentials in life.

DMs always get real iffy about that when I bring it up.


----------



## dglass

One of my favorite characters is a Rogue2/Monk2/Psychic Warrior2.  He is a Strongheart Halfling who started out as a member of an FR monk order which name escapes me.  He awakened to his psychic potential while adventuring.  He dresses in dirty commoner clothes instead of a monks outfit.  He will usually skirt the perimeter of a battle looking for flanking opportunities until the spellcasters or leaders of the enemy can be identified.  Then he will tumble into the thick of things.  I had totally min/maxed his AC.  Not even touch attacks got me.


----------



## Breakstone

A few ideas of mine:

- A character who focuses on being "Big." Probably a half-orc, maybe a fighter, maybe a barbarian for the hit points. He'd be the largest he could be, use reach weapons, and make a point of squeezing through door frames.

- A barbarian who's on a mission from his tribe. But before he left, he went through a ceremony in which he was bonded with their god. Unfortunately, they worship a Hellcat who comes to the material plane every once in a while. When the barbarian goes into rage, he takes up a cat-like stance, grows and hisses, and sometimes even eats his prey. He never remember what he did in his rage, though...


----------



## jdavis

The wanna be fighter. A sorcerer who wants to be a fighter and uses magic to cover for his lack of physical abilities. Give him a low strength and use weapon finesse, give him spells like true strike and mage armor to cover for his lack of fighting abilities and ability to wear heavy armor. The character wants to be a mighty warrior but he is just not up for the challenge physically, he uses magic to cover his weakness. He is not interested in the magic except to fufill his dream of becoming a mighty warrior.


----------



## Moe Ronalds

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay so which one of my players are you? *




I admit. It's bob. Sorry about hogging all the mountain dew last session.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> *A D&D version of Iron man...... *



Thanks!  I'm going to steal this one, as I have a nearly complete run of Shellhead's book (only missing 4 Tales of Suspense, which I have in reprint).   The recent 3-issue mini-series with him time traveling to the 12th century worked too well not to do some variation of.


And a few more from my own gaming group's history:

A centuar priestess who is partnered with a gnome illusionist.  She is devout to her goddess, but also dedicated to protecting him (he saved her village).  He is outgoing, but somewhat reckless.  He is named "Pockets" as he wears a coat with many dimensional pockets (likes mini-bags of holding) from which he can pull out just about anything you can think of.

And from a recent module (the Story Hour thread "Chinese Take-out", somewhere around Chapter 35)  A lawful-neutral half-orc monk whose not-so-nice sister keeps getting into trouble that he has to rescue her from.   He is partnered with a gnome monk (both of these were developed from pictures hosted on this Internet site).


----------



## Black Omega

thegreatbuddha said:
			
		

> *I always wanted to play an atheist cleric.  A charcter whose lack of belief in the gods is so utterly complete that it fuels his own abilities to cast divine spells (cleric class).  He would wander the lands, preaching out against the false gods, who feed off of our worship instead of allowing us to reach our full potentials in life.
> 
> DMs always get real iffy about that when I bring it up. *




Don't know...in a FR campaign I'd just have a chat with you.  If the idea is not 'the gods don't exist' but rather "Mystra's not a god, just a powerful being duping you into thinking she's a god!" it could work pretty well.  And certain dieties like Cyric would probably even grant you spells, you are certainly spreading chaos.

As for a concept:

A sarcastic, scene stealing nobleman sent out on a dangerous quest.  After all, by his own admission he's a great hero (even though other people actually did the stuff he claimed to do).  And he's exercised that 'cutting' wit on the wrong person.  He's quite a talker and no dunce with a blade, but not even close to what he's claimed, so if he wants to get through this alive with his rep intact, he'll need to find help (who he can later relegate to supporting characters when he's telling the story of his amazing adventure).


----------



## mythusmage

*Feel Free to Stat Him Up*

*Jonathan Tiberius Merriweather Jones*

Lawful Neutral Mature Adult Red Dragon

Aristocrat 4/Expert (Cattle Rancher) 5/Fighter 6

Owner of a 10,000 square mile cattle ranch with around 400 employees and lots of cattle, sheep, and similar beasts destined for the barbeque pit and/or Jonathan's belly.

Is conversant in Texan, North Carolinian, Mongolian, Argentine, Dwarven, and Orcish barbecue. Inventor of the barbecue mutton pizza. 
-----
Have fun with him.


----------



## Olive

thegreatbuddha said:
			
		

> *I always wanted to play an atheist cleric.  A charcter whose lack of belief in the gods is so utterly complete that it fuels his own abilities to cast divine spells (cleric class).  He would wander the lands, preaching out against the false gods, who feed off of our worship instead of allowing us to reach our full potentials in life.
> 
> DMs always get real iffy about that when I bring it up. *




i'd get iffy too, mostly because of the metaphysics of my campaign world, as opposed to the metaphysics of the real world... but i think there was a faction the planescape that was basically anti-gods.


----------



## bryther

white dragonborn berserker. not too smart (barbarians, y'know) really strong, aggressive, sees combat against lesser opponents as hunting, and weapon of choice is the glaive.

warlock of great old one. origin: conjurer who opened a portal to the far realm and was sucked in. the body remained intact, but his mind was 'redesigned': he forgot who he was, how he got there, and can barely handle all the alien knowledge he possesses. he has a journal with him from before his accident, believing it's from the person who made him this way (it really is, though).

Warforged fighter. a five thousand year old construct that has been reactivated after a long slumber. very protective of his few friends. wields a greathammer.

a werewolf alchemist. a scientist and physician with no remorse for the damage he deals with his experiments. at a certain point, common sense was overcome by curiosity and he allowed himself to be cursed with lycanthropy.


----------



## bryther

a blind cleric who tries to spread the light for people who can perceive it.

a thief who's been in prison since childhood and all records of his existence have been erased. escaped the prison (resembling the prison from the dark knight rises) by killing all the guards and inmates and knotting their intestines together into a rope. (for the hardcore player)

a dragonborn skald with bagpipes.

a sun elven eldritch knigh who used to be a very good duelist, until he lost an arm and a leg in a fireball. magical prostetics prove to be insufficient to restore his physical condition, so he picked up magic to compensate.

a winged, tiefling lurk* who works for the law enforcement of a city, while secretly controlling most of the underworld.
*like an arcane trickster, but with psionics.

a mummy barbarian. that's it

a monk swordsman with a sword passed down in his family for generations. monk swore a vow of silence and therefor never talks.


----------



## Lylandra

An awakened kangaroo monk/pugilist who doesn't realize that he/she is nothing like your common humanoid. "What do you mean with 'large legs'???"

The fake Paladin: A common fighter/rogue who has read too many hero stories and now wants to be a paladin. In fact, he's spun his tale so far that he's now certain that he *is* one and goes off doing "typical paladin stuff", like fighting bad boys and collecting money/swooning the ladies for doing the deed.


----------



## PrewGamer

Dante a bard with a literal axe guitar, he has high charisma with plenty of dex and strength to get the job done,he makes a great second hand fighter buffing your main fighter before coming into battle to end things in a pretty spectacular fasion.


----------



## Ovinomancer

Human, Paladin, worships a god that hates undead.  Sworn to eradicate thread necromancy.  Goes by the Thread Paladin!


----------

